# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يانجى بانجى...فى نادى المعلمين...

## يحيى زكريا

اليانج بانج يا إخوانى...

حير أفكارى وخلاَّنى...

من عشقى انوح أتأَّوه...

أصرخ من حبه أأه يانى...

بوكى بوكى لمَّا جابتْهُ...

فوق الترابيزه وحطَّتهُ...

أرسَلّ للقلب إشارات...

كى يأسِرَ قلبى ووجدانى...

لكنى تمالكت حواسى...

والشوق الجبار القاسى...

حتى أتشرف بسيادته...

والنفس تقاسى وتعانى...

بوكى بوكى تجلس بجوارى...

لا تدرى بأنى فى النار...

كالجمر كيانى يلتهب...

أرتعش وتصطك سنانى..

يا من قدامى وضعوك...

إظهر لى وحَيَاةِ أبوك...

يدِّى تمتد وتتراجع...

لاحسن بوكى بوكى شايفانى...

أشتاق وقلبى موجوع...

فى عينى حنين ودموع...

والبانجى يانج ينادينى...

كى أستقبله بأحضانى...

بوكى بوكى يقتلنى الجوع...

قالت لى أمشى يا مفجوع...

هل تطمع فى لقاء الغالى...

يا حبيبى روَّح وانسانى...

لمَّا نظرت لها مفزوع...

قلت ستضربنى بالكوع...

لكنها رقت لدموعى...

قالت لى حاضر فى ثوانى...

أخرجت الغالى من الشنطه...

رؤيته شفطتنى شفطه...

مرصوص والشيبسى حوله..

ولا أجدع موكب سلطانى...

من أول إصبع من بانجى...

رحت فى غيبوبه كالبنجِ...

وحسام راح يوزعه...

رحماك مزقت كيانى...

مصنوع من لحم فراخ...

طزٌ فى كباب وأسياخ...

بوكى بوكى يا أجمل من طبخت...

طبخاتك كلها عجبانى...

لكن لى طلب يا نواره...

ما رأيك فى صحن بصاره...

نأكله باليصل الاخضر...

بس اوعى تحطى عصيان...

أوحلَّة محشى من كوسه...

أو ورق العنب ومرصوصه...

أيضا والفلفل رومىٌّ...

يرقد بجوار بتنجان...

نأكلها جميعا فى النادى...

نستمتع فى الجو الهادى...

الناس ستحسدنا حقيقى...

حيقولوا دى حكايه جنان..

----------


## أم أحمد

هههههههههههههه
مش ممكن يا استاذ يحيي بجد
كأني كنت معاكم امبارح
انا شوفت الصور يا فندم
وكل شئ متسجل
عشان بس  تبطل تقول ان النونات ما بتعرفش تطبخ
اهو اعتراف صريح من حضرتك وموثق اونلاين كمان
يا رب نبطل افتراء بقي علي النونات حضرتك


شاعر البشاشة
استاذي القدير يحيي
اسعدك الله
كما تسعدنا دائما بقصائدك العذبة
لك مني خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## boukybouky

إيه ده اللي أنا شايفاه ده 

اليانجي بانجي بتاعي؟؟

آل يعني بقي منه حاجة  :Confused: 

بزمتك يبقي فيه يانجي بانجي و نتكلم عن البصارة 

ديه حتي ريحتها تكرف اليانجي بتاعي  :: 




> بوكى بوكى يا أجمل من طبخت...


عايزنكم تثبتوا ديه ..اكتب يا حسين اكتب ههههههههههه

النونات علي رأي أم أحمد اهو طباخات ماهرات

الف شكر لك أ/ يحيي بجد لك تلقائية رهيبة ما شاء الله عليك

و بالهنا و الشفا و سعيدة انه عجبك و اثر فيك هكذا 

دمت بكل خير و عقبال كل مرة متجمعين في الخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## معاذ رياض

للأسف أنا كنت في آخر المائدة ولم يصلني البانجي بانجي .. لكني على الأقل شفت صورته هنا ..

واضح أن تأثيره ملهم للشعراء والأستاذ يحيي تأثر به كثيرا ..

شكرا لبوكي ولكل الأصدقاء الذين تذوقنا طعامهم الرائع في تلك الليلة ..

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كدة كدة ياعم يحيى ...

ماشى ماشى .. دى وصيتك انك تجيب سيرة الاختراع بتاعى اللى سميته ابو جلمبو ههههههههههه

 عموما بوكى بوكى مننا وعلينا ... وكفاية اننا قضينا على ايانجى بانجى بتاعها ههههه


تسلم ايدك يا باشا على كلماتك الرشيقة .. السلسة 
المحببة الى اذاننا ..
وعقبال المرة الجاية ... 
وان شاء الله يبقى فيها المحاشى اللى انت قلت عليها



تقبل خالص تقديرى واحترامى ،،، :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

ياما كان نفسي أكون هناك وأشوف اليانجي بانجي اللي عمل فيكم كده يا أستاذ يحيى لدرجة صورته عشان تخلد ذكراه  :: 
بس أنا طبعا من الأول عارفة ان بوكي بوكي مافيش حد زيها في المطبخ

كلماتك جميلة وظريفة كعادتنا دايما بيك يا أستاذ يحيى... المرة دي والدتي وأختي كانوا معايا وقرأتها لهم. كانوا سعداء بيها جدا طبعا.

تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ يحيى
وتسلم ايدك يا بوكي! مصيري أحضر واحدة من اللقاءات دي وتكوني بقى انتي طابخة العزومة كلها !!

----------


## sayedattia

المكان : نادي المعلمين بالجزيرة
الزمان : مساء الجمعة 30 - 03 - 2007



كانت ليلة رائعة ...
كان تجمع أخوي وودي رائع ..
كانت العيون تشع منها معاني النقاء
كانت الشفاه ترتسم عليها البسمة ...
وتخرج من بينها جلجلات الضحكات ...
كانت المائدة ممتدة .. 
اليانج يانجي يتوسط المائدة 
ورائحته الأثيرة تشير أن الماهرة
بوكي بوكي أجادت الطبخ والتقديم 
كأحسن الشيفات في أرقي أوتيلات العالم ..
أما شاعر الرومانسية وزوجته الكريمة أحلي كلمة
قد أحضروا ما لذ وطاب من الكفتة الجميلة 
والجلاش المحشو بالجبنة واللحمة المفرومة ...
وتأتينا الرائعة / ليلة عشق بالقهوة العربية 
بنكهة الهيل المميزة في جو خليجي جميل ...
ومعها الحلويات الشرقية المميزة بطعمها الآثر الجميل ..

أما الصحبة ... فكانت خير صحبة ..
عمنا الكبير الشاعر الساخر / أ . يحي زكريا
وقد أشجانا وأضحكنا بقصائده الحلمنتيشية 
أستاذنا كبير القلب /عاطف هلال
بدقة تعليقاتة وأرائه المبهرة
بناتي وأبنائي ... بوكي بوكي ..ليلة عشق
تايجروومان ... سابرينا .. أحلي كلمة ..شاعر الرومانسية
حسام عمر .. زيزو .. معاذ رياض.. الأزهري .. و ... و .....
والصغيريين نور ونديّ .. 

شكراً لمن حضر اللقاء .. 
ولمن لم يحضروا ... قلوبكم كانت معنا ...
ونرجوا أن نلقاكم في لقاءات أخري قادمة...
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع .. وكل لقاء وأنتم طيبين ..

سيـــد عطيـــه

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> هههههههههههههه
> مش ممكن يا استاذ يحيي بجد
> كأني كنت معاكم امبارح
> انا شوفت الصور يا فندم
> وكل شئ متسجل
> عشان بس  تبطل تقول ان النونات ما بتعرفش تطبخ
> اهو اعتراف صريح من حضرتك وموثق اونلاين كمان
> يا رب نبطل افتراء بقي علي النونات حضرتك
> 
> ...


الغاليه أم أحمد...

انتى دايما الحاضره الغائبه فى كل لقاءاتنا والله مفتقدينك بجد ...

انشاء الله تنزلى لنا فى اجازه قريب ومعاكى الاكلات الهولنديه والمصريه

وكل الجنسيات  اما عن حكاية اعترافى اللى اون لاين انا حفضل معلقه

لحد ما حضرتك تأكلينا الاكلات اللى هى وساعتها نعترف بيه ونوثقه كمان فى الشهر 

العقارى ...اشكرك استاذتى أم احمد وتحياتى لكل الاسره الكريمه ربنا يسعدكم يارب..

----------


## amr_24679

*طق طق طق 
ممكن ادخل يا فندم 
أينعم انا مش من المنطقه ولا حضرت معاكو بس بما ان فيها يانجي بانجي يبقى هدخل غلاسه 

جو جميل اسري حسيت فيه ان اسره كبيره ملمومه في القصيده دي 

وحلمنتيشيه رائعه يا استاذي الجميل يحيى زكريا 
وبما اني من المخلوقات الحلمنتيشيه ومن عشاق الحلمنتيشي 

بقولك تسلم ايدك يا جميل 
وتسلم ايد اللي عمل اليانجي بانجي*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> إيه ده اللي أنا شايفاه ده 
> 
> اليانجي بانجي بتاعي؟؟
> 
> آل يعني بقي منه حاجة 
> 
> بزمتك يبقي فيه يانجي بانجي و نتكلم عن البصارة 
> 
> ديه حتي ريحتها تكرف اليانجي بتاعي 
> ...



طب بالذمه البصاره تكرف اليانجى بانجى ولا هو اللى يكرف البصاره انا مستعد أعمل

استفتاء حتلاقى كل الناس تأيدنى ويقولوا عاوزين البصاره بس طبعا بوكى بوكى حتعملها

بطريقة مختلفه غير اللى احنا عارفينها يعنى ممكن تعملها بصاره بكفته الفراخ أو 

بالاسكلوب بانيه مع المكسرات يا سلام ع اللى بقوله يا جدعان عشان بس النونات يعرفوا

اننا برضو بنعرف نطبخ بس مدكنين ..


عايزنكم تثبتوا ديه ..اكتب يا حسين اكتب ههههههههههه

النونات علي رأي أم أحمد اهو طباخات ماهرات

أيوه اثبت يا حسين كمان اللى 

حقوله بوكى بوكى وهى قاعده جنبى قلت لها عملتيها 

ازاى قالت لى بينى وبينك فيه مطعم صينى فى المعادى رحت اشتريتها من هناك وقلت

ان انا اللى عاملاها بس ماتجيبش سيره لحد ..وطبعا انا الحمدلله حافظت على السر اهه

وبقول بوكى بوكى شاطره جدا وطباخه ممتازه طبعا عيب الواحد يذيع اسرار الناس..

اشكرك استاذتى بوكى بوكى على اليانجى بانجى واشكرك على تواجدك الرائع..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> للأسف أنا كنت في آخر المائدة ولم يصلني البانجي بانجي .. لكني على الأقل شفت صورته هنا ..
> 
> واضح أن تأثيره ملهم للشعراء والأستاذ يحيي تأثر به كثيرا ..
> 
> شكرا لبوكي ولكل الأصدقاء الذين تذوقنا طعامهم الرائع في تلك الليلة ..



ايه يا عم معاذ حنبدأ نقول مكلتش وكنت فى أخر المائده ايه يعنى انا اللى اكلته لوحدى

ولا ايه...لا يا حبيبى انا شايف حسام وهو بيديك وانت كنت ماسك صباع فى الايد دى 

وصباع فى الايد دى وصباع فى بق حضرتك اه مش عاوزين تهرب ضريبى من دلوقت

والا بعد كده مش حنديك حاجه خالص ...

اشكرك استاذى معاذ والمره الجايه ابقى قرب شويه من مركز الهدف عشان تاكل

شكرا لتواجدك الجميل..

----------


## ليلة عشق

*شاعر البشاشة الأستاذ الفاضل يحيي زكريا 

كنت واثقة ومتأكدة بأنك لن تعدي مذاق اليانجي بانجي بدون قصيدة رائعة من قصائدك المتميزة .....
لكن بشهادة الجميع كان رائع والدليل هو كلامك الجميل .....
اللقاء كان أكثر من رائع بالروح الجميلة التي تجمعنا تحت مظلة واحدة ......
مظلة الحب والنقاء والصفاء والروح الجميلة ......
سلمت وسلمت يداك علي كلماتك الرائعة .....
وسلمت يد الغالية بوكي بوكي علي المذاق الفاخر لليانجي بانجي .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> كدة كدة ياعم يحيى ...
> 
> ماشى ماشى .. دى وصيتك انك تجيب سيرة الاختراع بتاعى اللى سميته ابو جلمبو ههههههههههه
> 
>  عموما بوكى بوكى مننا وعلينا ... وكفاية اننا قضينا على ايانجى بانجى بتاعها ههههه
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا على كلماتك الرشيقة .. السلسة 
> المحببة الى اذاننا ..
> ...



معلش استاذى شاعر الرومانسيه الحلقه اللى فاتت كانت على اليانجى بانجى وانا

فعلا نسيت والله بس ليك عليا المره تبقى الحلقه كلها على المحاشى ويا سلام 

لو بقت يصاره اعمل لك معلقه والله انما لو مش ممكن نخللى الحلقه كلها على المحشى

ولا يهمك بس ياللا من دلوقت اقعد قوَّر البتنجان والكوسه عشان تلحق تخلص...

اشكرك استاذى شاعر الرومانسيه مقدما على المحشى وتحياتى للاسره الكريمه

شكرا استاذى لتواجدك الجميل...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> ياما كان نفسي أكون هناك وأشوف اليانجي بانجي اللي عمل فيكم كده يا أستاذ يحيى لدرجة صورته عشان تخلد ذكراه 
> بس أنا طبعا من الأول عارفة ان بوكي بوكي مافيش حد زيها في المطبخ
> 
> كلماتك جميلة وظريفة كعادتنا دايما بيك يا أستاذ يحيى... المرة دي والدتي وأختي كانوا معايا وقرأتها لهم. كانوا سعداء بيها جدا طبعا.
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ يحيى
> وتسلم ايدك يا بوكي! مصيري أحضر واحدة من اللقاءات دي وتكوني بقى انتي طابخة العزومة كلها !!



تشرفينا وتنورينا استاذه حنان ونخللى بوكى بوكى تعمل لك اليانجى بانجى تانى

احنا ورانا ايه اهو تاكلى ونفضل نذيع على النت اننا اكلناكى زى ما بيحصل دلوقت معايا

النت كله عرف ان يحيى اكل يانجى بانجى يعنى الاكله اتهضمت وراحت لحالها واللى قعد

الشهره والاعلانات وجرستى على النت وخارج النت داخل وخارج البلاد أم احمد فى 

هولندا عرفت واكيد باقى الناس اللى بره دخلوا المنتدى وشافوا الموضوع واعلنوها

فى كل الدنيا ان بوكى بوكى اكلت يحيى يانجى بانجى ياللا ربنا يسامحهم بقى...

استاذتى حنان ياريت والله تشرفينا  فى احدى اللقاءات حقيقى بيبقى

وقت رائع جدا وبنتعرف على بعض ياريت كل الاعضاء اللى ماتعرفتش عليهم ييجوا انا 

نفسى اتعرف على الكل والله..اشكرك استاذتى حنان واشكر تواجدكالجميل...

----------


## kethara

*[frame="7 80"] أخى وأستاذى الفاضل يحيى

                          جميلة كلماتك بجمال اليانجى بانج وتسلم يد
                        بوكى بوكى على عمايل ايديها بس يا ريت لا تنسى
                         ولا تفتكرها رشوة ولا حاجة وعلى العموم كنا وعدناك
                          بحفلة أستسلامك ووفينا بالوعد وأكلت لما شبعت
                             ومن هنا ورايح هتكون نصير النونات وانت اعترفت
                              ان سى السيد مات وانت مع اليانجى أنتحرت
                                 وبكدة يبقى هتفقل صفحة الحرب النونية الراءية
                                          بالضبة والمفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح
                                    بعد ما أكلت وأعترفت بشطارة النونات 
                                       وأنهن طباخات ماهرات
                                    وأم أحمد شاهدة هية وباقى النونات
                                    ومخلصنيش ما تحليش وكمان ورد 
                                        عشان يفضل بينا الود
                                     بعد ما وصلنا لنهاية الصفحة

                             يا رب دايما تظل تلك الروح الرائعة بين جميع الاعضاء
                                  ويعم الصفاء والنقاء والخير على الجميييع
                                             مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى









                                   [/frame]*

----------


## kethara

[frame="7 80"]                               [/frame]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> المكان : نادي المعلمين بالجزيرة
> الزمان : مساء الجمعة 30 - 03 - 2007
> 
> 
> 
> كانت ليلة رائعة ...
> كان تجمع أخوي وودي رائع ..
> كانت العيون تشع منها معاني النقاء
> كانت الشفاه ترتسم عليها البسمة ...
> ...


وصف رائع للحفل قدمه لنا استاذنا الغالى سيد عطيه ولا أتخن معلق من بتوع الكوره

بسم الله ماشاء الله بس حضرتك نسيت انك كمان امتعتنا ببعض قصائدك الرائعه 

وكذلك المفترسه تايجر وومن بقصيدتها العاميه فى نقد بعض سلبيات الامه وطبعا يا 

جماعه ابو جلمبو بتاع بتاع شاعر الرومانسيه والاستاذه حرمه كان برضو حكايه ومعه

الرقاق ولا الجلاش باللحمه المفرومه والجبنه انا بقول الكلام ده عشان اللى مجاش يتغاظ

ويتقهر ويبطل كسل عشان بعد كده لما نقول اجمع ابتاء مصر كله ييجى...

اشكرك استاذى سيد عطيه واشكر احرفك الجميله وتواجدك الرائع...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *طق طق طق 
> ممكن ادخل يا فندم 
> أينعم انا مش من المنطقه ولا حضرت معاكو بس بما ان فيها يانجي بانجي يبقى هدخل غلاسه 
> 
> جو جميل اسري حسيت فيه ان اسره كبيره ملمومه في القصيده دي 
> 
> وحلمنتيشيه رائعه يا استاذي الجميل يحيى زكريا 
> وبما اني من المخلوقات الحلمنتيشيه ومن عشاق الحلمنتيشي 
> 
> ...


استاذى الغالى عمرو

حضرتك من المنطقه وتدخل وقت ما تحب براحتك وياريت حضرتك تشرفنا اذا كنت

متواجد فى مصر نتعرف على حضرتك ونتشرف بيك وتبقى عضو فى هذا التجمع الرائع

حقيقى بيبقوا تلت اربع ساعات فى منتهى الروعه وممكن يبقوا اكتر بس لو الجماعه

اللى عارفين نفسهم اللى بييجوا متأخرين ييجوا بدرى شويه وطبعا هم عارفيم نفسهم 

كويس مفيش داعى نقول اسماءهم فى الميكروفون ...

اشكرك استاذى عمرو واتمنى تحضر اللقاءات القادمه واشكر تواجدك الجميل

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *شاعر البشاشة الأستاذ الفاضل يحيي زكريا 
> 
> كنت واثقة ومتأكدة بأنك لن تعدي مذاق اليانجي بانجي بدون قصيدة رائعة من قصائدك المتميزة .....
> لكن بشهادة الجميع كان رائع والدليل هو كلامك الجميل .....
> اللقاء كان أكثر من رائع بالروح الجميلة التي تجمعنا تحت مظلة واحدة ......
> مظلة الحب والنقاء والصفاء والروح الجميلة ......
> سلمت وسلمت يداك علي كلماتك الرائعة .....
> وسلمت يد الغالية بوكي بوكي علي المذاق الفاخر لليانجي بانجي .....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......
> ...



استاذتى ليلة عشق...

طبعا اللقاء زى كل لقاءتنا والحمدلله كان فى منتهى الروعه وخصوصا مع الحاجه الاصفره

اللى حضرتك بتقولى عليها قهوه عربى بالهيل وانا طبعا عمرى ما حقتنع ان دى قهوه

دى لا لون قهوه ولا شكل قهوه دى حاجه اصفره كل ما اشرب فنجان اخد تانى لما 

شربت اربع فناجين عشان بس اقتنع ان دى قهوه وطبعا كل ما اشرب فنجان احس

يسعاده غريبه واخد تانى وطبعا مفيش قهوه بتعمل كده ..ياللا بقلا اعترفى الحاجه 

الاصفره دى كانت ايه ؟؟؟

حقيقى القعده معاكم استاذتى ليلة عشق فى منتهى الجمال والسعاده ربنا يديم هذه

الروح الجميله التى تجمعنا ويديم علينا القهوه العربى بالهيل  والاكلات الجميله

وروح المرح اللى بتتواجد فى هذه اللقاءات ...

اشكرك استاذتى ليلة عشق واشكر قهوتك الجميله وتواجدك الجميل...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *[frame="7 80"] أخى وأستاذى الفاضل يحيى
> 
>                           جميلة كلماتك بجمال اليانجى بانج وتسلم يد
>                         بوكى بوكى على عمايل ايديها بس يا ريت لا تنسى
>                          ولا تفتكرها رشوة ولا حاجة وعلى العموم كنا وعدناك
>                           بحفلة أستسلامك ووفينا بالوعد وأكلت لما شبعت
>                              ومن هنا ورايح هتكون نصير النونات وانت اعترفت
>                               ان سى السيد مات وانت مع اليانجى أنتحرت
>                                  وبكدة يبقى هتفقل صفحة الحرب النونية الراءية
> ...



استاذتى قيثاره ...

طيب انا مارضيتش اتكلم ولا اجيب سيرة الرشوه وان الحفله دى كانت عشان النونات

يحاولوا يقدموا اى حاجه عشان انهى الحرب بيننا وطبعا انا رفضت بكل إباءٍ وشمم أن

ابيع القضيه حتى لو عملتم مليون يانجى بانجى وتأكدى استاذه قيثاره إن سى السيد

لسه موجود والنونات بحاولوا يهدوا الحرب بأى طريقه انما مش ممكن ابدا ...سى السيد

مش حيوقف الحرب الا بعد ماترجع كل النونات خاضعات مستسلمات باكيات نادمات على

كل اللى فات ويقدوا لسى السيد فروض الولاء والطاعه بسرعه وبدون لكاعه...

استاذتى قيثاره كان اللقاء جميلا بكل المعانى نتمنى ان تحضرى وان يتم التعارف بين

كل الاصدقاء فى هذه الاوقات الصافيه الجميله...

اشكرك استاذتى قيثاره واشكر تواجدك الرائع...

----------

